
CIA Mind Control (ABC News TV) (1979) - SeaDude
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.org&#x2F;details&#x2F;gov.archives.arc.37950<p>Fascinating
======
brudgers
Clickable:
[https://archive.org/details/gov.archives.arc.37950](https://archive.org/details/gov.archives.arc.37950)

~~~
SeaDude
thanks. Did you watch it?

